

Did Xapo Commit A Bait and Switch? - zzzsh
http://coinfire.cf/2014/08/03/xapo-commit-bait-switch/

======
pistle
Doesn't seem any different than most credit cards. People want to read it one
way (FREE FREE FREE!!!!), but it's pretty normal. $15 for the card, use it for
purchases (Association transaction) with no fees. Use it to get cash at a
machine and there will likely be fees.

~~~
joshstrange
Did you miss the:

* $5 monthly service fee

* $.50 PIN change fee

* Fact that the ATM fee is ON TOP of the fees that the machine may change you

I think we all understand that ATM's might charge a fee to use but the $5/mo
fee and the ATM fees on top of regular charges is not what any sane person
would expect when told "$15 fee to get the card then it's entirely free to
use"

$5/mo != Free to use

~~~
pistle
Most ATM cards from a bank (US) will charge you if you use some other bank's
ATM. You frequently get a fee on both sides.

Their words are crafted carefully. They are a financial service provider. They
are looking to rob you / stay in business just like most other financial
service providers and will use most all the same tricks to ensure they stay in
business / don't leave money on the table (in your pocket).

Bitcoin moves the ball to keep people attached. Bitcoin keeps getting more
similar to fiat - except for the benefits of fiat all the time. This doesn't
end well. Invest in Magic the Gathering cards now - to the moon!

